# What do you wear to an interview??



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I will be interviewing for an exec chef job next week at a nice casino, I was always taught the suit and tie route is the way to go but lately I have seen none of that, not even chef whites. Most cooks and chefs play it fairly casual these days. Is this appropriate?? Or would it depend on position, I remember reading Escoffier always wore a suit under the whites, these days many chefs on TV look like fratboys or homeless, unkempt and not at all neat. 
Just wondering everyones thoughts on this.

It's been 10+ years since i've been on an inteview so I am a bit out of the loop.


----------



## rivver (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't wear a suit. I would feel uncomfortable and it would show. Some of the greatest chefs in my area never wore suits. Most of them are in their mid 30's so they dress hip and trendy. I think that helps land them the job. Hip and trendy, so hopefully food is hip and trendy.

Not saying to show up in jeans and T-shirt with a EMO haircut. The casual happy hour look seems to work here.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Rat, I will not comment as I live in a different country to you and it would probably not be appropriate. I remember you posting when you lost your last job and would like to wish you the best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

depends on who your interview is with.....corporate guys (ie casino, large corporation....etc) independant small restaurant....country club.

depends on what part of the country you are in.....

If I were a guy I'd wear a suit to most interviews, that being said....if I didn't have a nice suit in the closet I'd go sports coat, tie....
jmtc.....maybe I'm past my hip/happenin' stage....


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For me, I'd wear a suit or sports coat and slacks and have my Whites available, if needed for any kitchen action.

BIG advantage of a suit/sports coat and tie, you can always "take off the coat", loosen the tie, and roll up your sleeves, the reverse is nigh on impossible! It is always possible to "dress down" and it is impossible to "dress up".


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

k I'm a girl so a nice blouse with black dress pants and jewellery to compliment the outfit if needed, sensible shoes and i'd arrive with a backpack with my clogs and whites in a bag if need be,,,


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm an oldster, and I've worked in other industries, so I believe in dressing "up" for interviews. This is an exec position. You want to look like an executive. It's a management job as much as a cooking job. A suit if you have one that looks good, nice sport coat and slacks if not. Shirt and tie. Dress shoes, not casual. No bling, even if it is a casino. :lol:

My guess is not to even bring whites; if they want you to do a tryout, that will be scheduled separately. Or have them in your car, but I doubt you'll need them at interview time.

Best of luck!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

At the bare minimum you should be in a sports coat. Tie would depend on the shirt you wear underneath the sports coat. For a large casino gig I would definitely go with a full suit and tie. No one will "fault" you for dressing up, but there are plenty of "old school" management types around that expect someone to dress up for an interview. Remember, first impressions are everything. Play it safe.


----------



## schuster (Apr 21, 2009)

I went into my most recent interview knowing that the position was between another guy and I. I wore a suit to the interview. They didn't even call the other guy back. First impressions make a world of difference. It's either a suit or a very nice chef coat as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I hate seeing candidates show up to an interview in a chef coat, and since I am a chef, I would imagine that many others, especially non chefs would fee the same.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I have to agree with you there Pete. :thumb:


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

Dress smart, shave and get a hair cut. I hate people who turn up for interviews looking a mess; if you're serious about a position you'll look professional-end of story!:thumb:


----------

